# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  مصادر البحث في تاريخ مصر القديم

## سالي جمعة

مصادر البحث في تاريخ مصر القديم

تعددت المصادر المكتوية والمصورة للعصور التاريخية المصرية القديمه بما يعبر عن آداب أهلها وعلومها وعقائدهم وفنونهم وحرفهم وأوضاعهم السياسية واتصالاتهم الخارجية وتنقسم هذه المصادر إلى: أولاً : الآثار (التراث المصري القديم ) .
ثانياً : ما ورد في المصادر الأخرى .
ثالثاً :كتابات الرحالة والمؤرخين والفلاسفة اليونان والرومان وكذلك كتابات مانيتون ومن جاءوا من بعده .
رابعاً : بعض الإشارات في الكتب المقدسة وفي كتابات الرحالة أو الإخباريين العرب

أولا : الآثار :

1- أهميه الآثار : تعد من أهم المصادر التي تصور لنا حضارة مصر القديمة في مظاهرها المختلفة وبفضل هذه المادة الأثرية استطاع العلماء أن يعيدوا كتاية تاريخ مصر القديمة الذي اختفي وأن يظهروا معالم حضارتها وأهم ما يميز تلك الآثار عن غيرها من المصادر هي :
1 - انها جزء من هذه الارض
2- أنها المصدر الأكثر صدقا لكتابة تاريخ مصر
3- المصدر الوحيد الذي عاصر كل الأحداث التي مر بها تاريخ مصر
4- أنها من تفكير وصنع وإنتاج المصريين القدماء أنفسهم وتعبر عنهم وعن فكرهم
5- أنها خير شاهد علي تاريخ مصر المجيد وخير متحدث عما قام به الأبناء البعيدون لهذا الوطن من خير الأعمال وجهد الإنسان المصري وتفوقه الحضاري .
6- أنها ما زالت باقية وتقاوم عوامل التعرية والطبيعة والزمن علي الرغم من مرور آلاف السنين .
7- أنها كثيرة ومتنوعة ومنتشرة في جميع أنحاء البلاد في المتاحف والمجموعات الخاصة هذا إلى جانب الآثار لم تكشف عنها بعد .ووفرة تلك الآثار يرجع إلى عقائد المصريين القدماء الدينية التي قضت بأن يقيموا مختلف المظاهر المعمارية من دنيوية ودينية وجنازية ويرجع إلى التقدم في العلوم المختلفة التي لها صلة بفن المعمارية مما أتاح لهم إقامة هذا التراث الهائل .ويرجع إلى جفاف مناخ مصر الذي ساعد علي حفظ هذا التراث الهائل سليما بقدر الإمكان .
8- أنها تمدنا بكل المعلومات عن مجالات الحضارة المختلفة :الحياة السياسية والدينية والاقتصادية والثقافية والفنية وأساليب التربية والتعليم والعلاقات الخارجية .
نوعية الآثار :وهي إما منقوش أو مكتوب - 2
- منقوش :مثل الكتابات والخطوط المتعددة التي سجلت علي الصخور وجدران المعابد والمقاصير والتواييت والتماثيل واللوحات والمسلات وما كان منقوش .
- مكتوب :علي أنواع أخري من الآثار مثل الآلات والأدوات الصغيرة والأواني والحلي والتحف الصغيرة وكسر الفخار والأوستراكا وأوراق البردي .....إلخ وكتب علي هذه الآثار إما بالكتابة الهيروغليفية أو الهيراقيطية أو الديموطيقية أو القطبية وكتابات أخري بكتابات ولغات أخري مثل المروية واليونانية والآرامية والسماوية .
- أهم المصادر الأثرية :
1- اللوحات الصغيرة والصلابات ومقامع الملوك :.وهي اللوحات الصغيرة من الحجارة أو العاج أو الأبنوس والأخشاب وقد بدأ بها المصريون في عصر ما قبل التاريخ بتسجيل الأحداث والأعمال .ثم مع بداية الأسرة الأولى توصل المصريون إلى معرفة الكتابة وكتابة بعض أسماء الملوك ولكن ظلوا يسجلون أيضا بالصورة أو النقش ما يرغبون في التعبير عنه من أحداث تاريخهم أو مشاريع معينة تنسب إلى ملوكهم الأوائل مثل رأس مقمعة القتال الخاصة بالملك العقرب ث صلابة الملك تعرمر التي تعبر نقوشها علي إتمام عملية الوحدة السياسية للبلاد .
2- القوائم الملكية : وهي تعتبر من أهم ما تقدمه الأثرية بالنسبة لأحداث تاريخ مصر وهي تلك القوائم أو مسارد الملوك التي تدون أسمائهم مرتبة ترتيبا زمنيا مع ذكر مدد حكمهم وأهم أحداث عصرهم .ومن حسن الحظ أنه وصل إلينا بعض من هذه القوائم الملكية سليمة إلى حد ما وأكثر هذه المصادر دقة إلي ترتيب بالملوك .
-حجر بالرمو :وهو موجود بمتحف بالرمو بإيطاليا وهو عبارة عن لوحة كبيرة من حجر الديوريت الأسود حطمت غلي ستة قطع واحدة في بالرمو وأربعة في المتحف المصري وقطعة سادسة في متحف الجامعة بلندن (وهي تؤرخ ملوك من الأسرة الأولي وحتى الأسرة الخامسة ) .
- قائمة الكرنك : وجدت منقوشة في معبد الكرنك وهي من عهد تحتمس الثالث وهي تؤرخ من ملوك الأسرة الرابعة حتى عهد الملك وأسقطت ملوك عصر الانتقال الأول .
- قائمتا أربيدوس : وعشر عليها في معبد سيتي الأول ورمسيس الأول في أربيدوس كانت الأولى منقوشة علي لوحة موجودة الآن في المتحف البريطاني والقائمة الثانية موجودة مدونة علي الجدران الداخلية للمعبد .وتذكر من اسم منا حتى اسم مؤسس الأسرة التاسعة عشرة رمسيس الأول .
-لوحة سقارة : وقد عثر عليها مارييت في سقارة وذكر عليها حوالي 58 اسم ملك لم يبقي منها سوي 51 الآن وتذكر بعض أسماء ملوك الأسرة حتى رمسيس الثاني .
-بردية تورين : وهي بالهيراطيقية عهد رمسيس الثاني وتضم 300 اسما من الملوك من عصر ما قبل الأسرات وحتى الأسرة السابعة عشرة وتوجد البرزيه في متحف تورين بإيطاليا .
- لوحة الأنساب (موجودة في متحف برلين وهي قائمة كبار منف من الأسرة 22 وتنزل بالنسب إلى لأسرة 11 وتذكر حوالي 60 كاهنا وأقام اسم كل منهم الملك الذي عاصو وقد اكتفي بعض هذه القوائم بتسجيل تتابع أسماء الملوك بينما أضاف بعضها إلى اسمائهم ذكر فترات الحكم بالأعوام والشهور والأيام كما سجلت بعضهم أهم ما اشتهرت به عهودهم من منشآت خاصة وعامة وأعياد وحروب وبعثات تجارية .
3- الأساطير والقصص : وهي نوعية من الآثار وثائق تعطينا صورة عن الأوضاع السياسية العامة مثل أسطورة الصراع بين أوزيروست وبين حورس وست وقصص أبناء الملك خوف وبردية إيبوور التي تصف حال البلاد في نهاية الدولة القديمة . وقصة سنوهي التي تصور الوضع السياسي في بداية الأسرة 12 ومحاولة اغتيال الملك امنمحات الأول .
ثانيا : ما ورد في بعض المصادر الأخرى :
ونقصد بذلك ما ورد في بعض مصادر بلاد الشرق القديم من إشارات لها صلة بتاريخ مصر وعاصرت بعض فتراته وارتبطت تواريخها بتاريخ مصر مثل مشروع معاهدة سلام بين رمسيس الثاني وبين خاتوسيل إلى جانب مساوية أخري .
ثالثا : كتابات الرحالة والمؤرخين والفلاسفة اليونان والرومان وكذلك كتابات مانيتون ومن جاءوا بعده ، وتعد من المصادر الهامة لأنها تمدنا بمعلومات قيمة بالنسبة للتاريخ ولجوانب مختلفة من الحضارة المصرية فمن اليونان هيكاتية – الملتي والذي زار مصر عام 520ق.م ثم هيرودوت الذي جاء إلى مصر حوالي 448 ق.م ثم أفلاطون الذي زار مصر بين عامي 398-390 ق.م أي في نهاية الأسرة 29 وقضي 13 سنة في مصر ثم هيكاتية الأبديري وهو مؤرخ يوناني حضر في عام 300 ق.م ثم معرف ما نيتون وهو من سمنود وبعد أول مؤرخ مصري قديم حاول كتابة تاريخ مصر وقد عاش في الفترة من 323 : 245 ق.م وقد كانت كتاباته مختلفة عن قبله فكان عالما باللغة المصرية وكتاباتها واليونانية والمتداولة في عصره وقد كتب تاريخ مصر باليونانية وأرخ فيه للحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية منذ أقدم العصور حتى أيامه . وتابع مانيتون رحالة كثيرون نذكر منهم ديودور الصقلي واسترايون البونتي ويليني الجغرافي وبلوتارخ الخايروني وآخرون ويلاحظ اختلاف كل مؤرخ وجغرافي من هؤلاء وهؤلاء عن زميلة في مدي تحري الأمانة فيما رواه عن تاريخ مصر ومدي معرفته الصحيحة ومدي إقامته بها ومدي فهمه للعادات والتقاليد المصرية .
رابعا : بعض الشارات في الكتب المقدسة وفي كتابات الرحالة أو الإخباريين العرب.
مثل ما جاء في كتاب العهد القديم وسفر الملوك وخروج بني إسرائيل من مصر في سفر الخروج وما ورد في القرآن الكريم عن مصر وفرعون وقصة الخروج منها وما قام به سيدنا موسى عليه السلام من أعمال وقد وردت بعض الإشارات عن وصف آثار مصر وعجائب مصر في بعض كتابات الرحالة العرب ومنهم اليعقوبي والمسعودي والكندي وابن نديم والبيروني وابن جبير وغيرهم مثل ابن بطوطة وابن خلدون والسيوطي وابن إياس .
منقول

----------

